# LED Gigging Lights



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

Here is a thread from my "home" fishing forum that is predominately TX.

Pretty neat light set up. I have had great success wading in the back bays of Galveston with it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410882

Take care,

fangard


----------

